# Platy scales look dry



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

Hey guys,
One of my 3 platys has scales that look wierd. It's not puffed out like a pinecone or anything. It's more like in between all of the scales it's lined with this white stuff. Sort of looks like dry skin. Not sure what it is. Although that particular fish is the oldest of the 3 platys since it looks to be the biggest. 

Anyone have any idea what that is? 

thanks


----------



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

Are the scales shiny or close to an iridescent look?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

can you post a picture??


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

stealth said:


> Are the scales shiny or close to an iridescent look?


Reminds me of an alligators scales on the outside. THey look like they are hard and dry.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

Ok... now the scales look like they are starting to flake off. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

Ok... i tried to take a pic. This was the best one i could get. 
No, i'm not trying to treat him on this little thing. I just put him in there so that i could get a good pic. 

Any ideas?


----------

